# This is how I feel about med school life at times



## Natacha

[YT]8lGqw7rhYn0[/YT]

This is how I feel about med school AT TIMES!.... It might not be the same for everyone.


----------



## Rehan

Am I the only one who can't see it?

It says that it's private!


----------



## Natacha

*sorry, video will be made public asap!*

Sorry, I didnt think anyone would actually go and see it. I had tried erasing the poll earlier but I guess I was wrong. I will set it to public asap. later.

P.S. The video is very very pathetic...lol


----------



## Anonymous

lol...hey Natacha is that you speaking?  nice job! lol


----------



## Natacha

LoLz... Yeah it's me... I sound like somone who has been captured and made into a med. slave. Haha! I can't believe I actually published it, come to think about it :lol:


----------



## AMERICK

I am a high school grad. thnking of going ot foriegn med school. I have heard about domi republic- how is it. Is spanish a requirement


----------



## Natacha

It depends the university that you choose to go to. For example in the one I'm attending, it is a requirement because none of the clases are given in english. But, Unibe for example, medicine is taught in english so you don't need the spanish unless its something you would like to learn.#angry


----------



## BiGCaObO

I cant see it neither!!! Lets make this public!! ejejjeje


----------



## Natacha

Gosh I hate this video! I don't know why I put it up...lol. But either way, it's working fine for me. Maybe you need to download a media player or something?!


----------

